
Google wants to hire the creator of 'Killed By Google' - ohjeez
https://9to5google.com/2020/04/14/google-hire-creator-of-killed-by-google/
======
joezydeco
No, they don't want to hire this guy.

This is recruiter spam that nearly everyone gets if you have the word
"software engineer" in your profile somewhere.

------
bottle2
"Since your net worth is now tied to your RSUs, please show some ownership and
delete your domain. Oh wait, you visited it while at work, so now it is
considered work property and you mus hand over control of the DNS" \- a
fictional account of corporate conspiracy

